# Nils Master 6" trekker auger



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Got the 6" Nils Trekker ordered today. Have the Nils 8" manual and it's awesome but I wanted the one that accepts the cordless drill option. Getting old... Anyone tried one yet?


----------



## muskiehunter06 (Jun 9, 2012)

It looks like some nils augers have a corkscrew looking bit in between the blades and some do not...does this make a difference if the auger has that or not? Or do they all work efficiently the same?
Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## muskiehunter06 (Jun 9, 2012)

Check out the cordless drill option on YouTube..pretty awesome..gonna have my buddy fabricate something like that with my 6 inch mora

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I believe that is the PowerPoint blade for the gas powered augers only. All manual and cordless blades are the same other than being black or red.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

muskiehunter06 said:


> It looks like some nils augers have a corkscrew looking bit in between the blades and some do not...does this make a difference if the auger has that or not? Or do they all work efficiently the same?


Didn't know there was different ones but found some here:
https://www.google.com/search?q=nil...Fall%2Fnils-master-sharpening-service;768;494

Just guessing but those might be a special powerhead bit for models with a gas engine as STRONGPERSUADER noted. The hand models that I've seen don't have that extra center bit tip.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

The Point is just a Starting Guide - in case you Drill at a slight Angle. It keeps the Gas Auger's Bit from sliding sideways on the smooth Ice Surface - because of the Curvature of the Nils' Cutting Edges. Basically, it is a Safety Feature.


----------

